Guys tell me how to become a date engineer? - SuperDe
======
Kye
Spend 15 minutes on Grindr and learn what not to do from all the messages.

------
allears
Work on your pickup lines.

~~~
SuperDe
What are you funny apparently ass flogged in childhood?

